# A New Spokane Roof Can Actually Help Save You Money



## ashleyhoward (Aug 10, 2012)

nice forum..


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome.......


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you work for Barton Roofing?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you think Ashley is really Howard?


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2012)

possibly....


----------



## Janleex0 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a clay tile roof and don't know how that works. I think it would be great to have some better lighting during the day when I am working on the cars.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2014)

Janleex0 said:


> I have a clay tile roof and don't know how that works. I think it would be great to have some better lighting during the day when I am working on the cars.



Uh...I want to nominate this post as the stupidest post of the year. My side hurts from laughing so hard.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 24, 2014)

OH come on Oldog I too would like to have a clay tile roof that would give better lighting during the day???????


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll hook you up with some glass roof tiles if you want some...we call the skylights...


----------

